# Kanten glätten, aber wie?



## Freigeist (26. November 2003)

Also, ich habe eine Figur mit Photoshop erstellt, aber die Kanten sind stellenweise sehr kantig, pixelig nicht so schön glatt und eben gibt es eine Möglichkeit die irgendwie zu realisieren? ;-)


----------



## Hercules (26. November 2003)

vielleicht hängst du mal deine Grafik an, dann kann man mal sehn was sich machen lässt


----------



## Freigeist (27. November 2003)

Also die Grafik ist wesentlich größer, sonst würde ich einfach den Stift nehmen und die Ränder nachzeichnen. Aber ich hatte schon gern eine schöne Runde kannte ohne irgendwelche Ecken.

Ein kleiner Tipp von euch wäre echt super, vermutlich sehe ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.


----------



## Tim C. (27. November 2003)

Hast du diese Kanten mit dem Pfadtool erstellt und dann die Konturen mit einer Werkzeugspitze nachzeichnen lassen ? Wenn ja, war es wohl die falsche Werkzeugspitze würde ich annehmen.
Wenn du es von Hand gezeichnet hast, dann mach es über das Pfadtool


----------



## Freigeist (27. November 2003)

Ich habe es per Hand gezeichnet, mein Fehler. Gibt es eine einfache Möglichkeit, mit dem Pfadtool die gleichen Konturen über die Grafik zu legen? Da die Figur so aufgebaut ist, daß sie nahtlos aneinander gereiht werden kann. Es sollte daher schon möglichst genau sein!

Aber schon mal vielen Dank für den Tipp!


----------



## Tim C. (27. November 2003)

Ja klar. Du kannst mit dem Pfadtool ganz einfach deine Konturen nachbauen und dann füllen.


----------



## Freigeist (27. November 2003)

Danke hat gut funktioniert


----------

